# Changing Alcoholic Strength Of Ginger Beer?



## benny_bjc (30/3/08)

Hi,

Was thinking of brewing some Ginger beer using a concentrate kit. I was looking at the coopers homebrew site and it says there kit plus 1kg raw sugar produces 20 Litres and 3.5%ABV. For example if I wanted to double the alcohol content, do I simply double the sugar?

Also I am presuming it means if I produce 375ml (standard stubby) it will be 3.5% and if I produce 750ml it will be 7%... is that correct or am I mislead?


Thanks


----------



## sponge (30/3/08)

Changing the size of the bottle does not increase alcohol percentage. It will have twice the amount of alcohol in it, but its in twice the amount of solution, thus keeping the same alcohol percentage

To up the alcohol, id be saying ad sum malt extract (~500g), and if OG reading isnt high enough for your likings, just add sum more sugar, otherwise you might end up with a really dry GB (unless of course, u want it that way) if you didnt use any ME.


----------



## benny_bjc (30/3/08)

sponge said:


> Changing the size of the bottle does not increase alcohol percentage. It will have twice the amount of alcohol in it, but its in twice the amount of solution, thus keeping the same alcohol percentage
> 
> To up the alcohol, id be saying ad sum malt extract (~500g), and if OG reading isnt high enough for your likings, just add sum more sugar, otherwise you might end up with a really dry GB (unless of course, u want it that way) if you didnt use any ME.



maybe I'm better of just following the recipe first go and experiment after my first batch.
Thanks


----------



## sponge (30/3/08)

Ginger Beer

Ingredients
1x Morgans Ginger Beer Kit (Yeast & Enzyme)
700g fresh ginger
525g LME
800g Raw Sugar
200g Brown Sugar
120g Honey
275g Lactose
2 x lemons
10 x Cloves
2 x Cinnamon Sticks

Method
1.	Boil zest of both lemons, juice of one lemon, fresh ginger cut into small pieces, all fermentables, 5 cloves and 1 cinnamon stick in a few liters of water for 20min. 
2.	Put yeast in warm water with a bit of sugar to start the yeast
3.	Strain into fermenter along with kit, yeast, other cinnamon stick and 5 cloves
4.	Make to 18L

OG: 1036 5/2/08
FG: 1004 12/2/08
Abv: 4.66%


This was my first attempt at a ginger beer, and let me tell you it is delicious. It has been the favourite of any of the beers i have made by my mates


----------

